# bunny clothes



## pixxie (Sep 29, 2010)

HI ALL. i was just wondering(since its almost halloween) is there any sites i could order bunny clothes from? small dog clothes will not fit my bunny YET. i wanted to make a halloween pic of hugo in a costume.
PS. also, is there any guinea pig clothes stores online?(i would like to squeeze her in the pic too)
Thx
CHEY


----------



## tamsin (Oct 1, 2010)

You'd be better creating a halloween scene and popping them in it - eg a bunny popping out of a pumpkin (pumkin is safe to eat) or chomping on a broom stick. Rabbits wouldn't like clothing much so even if you do get them in it you would have trouble getting a pic where they actually looked happy about about it.


----------



## pixxie (Oct 1, 2010)

tamsin wrote:


> You'd be better creating a halloween scene and popping them in it - eg a bunny popping out of a pumpkin (pumkin is safe to eat) or chomping on a broom stick. Rabbits wouldn't like clothing much so even if you do get them in it you would have trouble getting a pic where they actually looked happy about about it.


THANK YOU SO MUCH!love the site!!!! anyway great ideas! ill try

chey:jumpforjoy:


----------



## Violet23 (Oct 2, 2010)

I love your site as well, didnt even think about using newspaper for a tunnel, awesomeness!


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 4, 2010)

Target has some good dog costumes, and you can find them in lots of sizes.


----------



## pixxie (Oct 4, 2010)

can you find them xs and xxs? :? my bunny is still growing so right now i need the smales size i can get.(he is not a baby or anything, but i dunno if he even fits my chihuahuas clothes, and i think my chihuahua is a small or an xs)
thanks!
chey:singing:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 4, 2010)

always wondered how Kirbyultra got Toby into the shark outfit as it was just cute as all get out.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 4, 2010)

I have an XS lobster costume that is a bit small for even my nethies! They definitely make the right sizes for bunnies, just have an idea of how big your bunnies are when you're comparing sizes (loaf of bread, pineapple, can of soup, etc).


----------



## Dragonrain (Oct 4, 2010)

I think small or Xsmall or even XXsmall dog clothes might work. I have a Halloween costume made for a small dog (I think it's XX small!) that fits my 2lb lionhead. I don't make him wear it for long though, just for pictures, because he's not really that fond of wearing clothes.

Anyways yeah dog clothes come in some really really small sizes, for little Chihuahua's and stuff. 

Oh and I have a little Tshirt that fits my smallest 2lb rabbit - my sister said she got it for me at a store that sells clothes for dolls. Not sure what store or anything though.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 4, 2010)

the only one that probably would co-operate is Serena. She's a Checkered Giant, 17 pounds, so we'd be able to get something for sure.


----------



## tamsin (Oct 4, 2010)

*Violet23 wrote: *


> I love your site as well, didnt even think about using newspaper for a tunnel, awesomeness!


Thanks  I hope your bun has fun!


----------



## Luluznewz (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm just letting you know that you should be prepared for a bunny meltdown. 

I made the mistake of trying to put Lulu into a harness MADE for rabbits and she totally flipped out. You have to be careful with that kind of thing. Rabbits aren't always as reasonable about it as dogs are. 

That being said some are totally okay with it. Just think about your rabbit personality and go really slow. I think you could get a XXS to fit a small rabbit. I don't think there is a site that makes cloths for rabbits specifically.


----------



## pixxie (Oct 5, 2010)

Luluznewz wrote:


> I'm just letting you know that you should be prepared for a bunny meltdown.
> 
> I made the mistake of trying to put Lulu into a harness MADE for rabbits and she totally flipped out. You have to be careful with that kind of thing. Rabbits aren't always as reasonable about it as dogs are.
> 
> That being said some are totally okay with it. Just think about your rabbit personality and go really slow. I think you could get a XXS to fit a small rabbit. I don't think there is a site that makes cloths for rabbits specifically.



my bun is COMPLEATLY fine with me puttin his harness on, so he souldnt be 2 frantic about me putting him in some clothes


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 5, 2010)

That's good. Most of the pics I have of Muffin and Tony with costumes on are them trying to tear the costumes off or looking like they're about to kill me.


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 5, 2010)

We have a costume contest at our fair so many of the rabbits were dressed up. it was really fun to watch if you could find some small doll clothes or small teddy bear/ TY beanie baby clothes they work great.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 5, 2010)

At our last Petco event we were trying on all of the costumes on the bunnies. Harley wasn't amused by the hot dog or bumblebee, but he made a pretty good devil.


----------



## Runestonez (Oct 16, 2010)

We got an awesome set of bat wings from Old Navy!
They actually had really awesome costumes this year!
We get our "nice clothes" from Build-a-Bear and then alter them to fit our bunns comfortably...or I sew them...

This our Dandelion as a Jedi...I sewed the cape and made him a belt with Jedi Bunny accessories...light saber, food capsules, communicator and a pouch for field gear...







He always was a camera hog...he LOVED to dress up! 

Danielle


----------



## pixxie (Oct 22, 2010)

so cute runestonez!


----------

